# Total chameleon



## giraffe11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Howdy y'all!

I am an INFP, but when I read posts by other INFPs, it is seldom that I can relate. Strange.

However, I relate to many other types and do that chameleon thing that other INFPs seem to do.

Anyway, that's all for now!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings giraffe11 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum giraffe11. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Ms Chameleon, welcome to the forum and nice to have you here. Perhaps you do not relate much to stereotypical expressions -other than the fact you're able to do that magic- because your functions could be balanced out and adaptable, which is in my opinion a compliment. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

A (belated) welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

giraffe11 said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> I am an INFP, but when I read posts by other INFPs, it is seldom that I can relate. Strange.
> 
> ...


Greetings giraffe! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I love INFPS!roud:


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome Giraffe! I'm sure you'll enjoy exploring these forums, cheers.


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

welcome~~~ and yea, i am also a bit clueless of who i am now, since i changed from an infj to infp and possibly enfp now...... 

sooo basically you won't be the same as what you've started as after coming to this forum XDDDDD


----------



## giraffe11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

I can soo relate to you not relating!  and the chameleon thing too. 

Welcome =)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome! I can absolutely NOT relate to you not relating :laughing: But I understand thats a problem for many... (you suc- erhm, poor people!)
roud: wish you luck with your typing!


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello ms giraffe11! Are you familiar with the enneagram? You should check out type 9! Enjoy your stay here roud:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## giraffe11 (Jan 14, 2010)

I feel so welcome here! roud:


----------

